# Anyway to make my older Snowblower turn easier?



## chrisd6875 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering what I could do to make my snowblower turn easier. It takes alot of effort. I guess its a solid axle with 12 inch tall tires at 3.5 inches wide. Are there any mods I can make to the axle. What about changing tire widths. Handle heights?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*

Are you sure it has a worm gear drive?

A snow blower tire that is low on air will be 
awful to work with- be sure the tires are fully 
pressurised to their rating.

Do you stop and then pull it around or
do you raise the auger housing slightly 
and twist it while its moving? the latter
is the best way to turn it if you do not 
have individual wheel brakes and room
to turn it gradually while moving.

A small pail with bricks attached to the handle 
bars/frame will be a counter balance to offset a 
lot of the weight up front.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Your blower may be equipped with a locking differential and it might just be locked so its harder to turn. Look at the hubs and see if you see any way to unlock the diff.

What make and model snowblower is it?


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Most snow blowers have a solid axle shaft that runs both wheels, But they also have one wheel that will have 2 holes in the axle shaft, and a removable pin in it. Heres what ti look for. If one wheel seems to stick out away from the blower moer than the other that will be the wheel, or you will see the axle shaft extend out past the wheel about 2" to 3", Now if one wheel sticks out further than the other that wheel should have a removable pin in it, pull that pin and slid the wheel in closer the the blower and then put the pin back in the outer hole. If it has the axle sticking out past the wheel you should see a hole in the shaft, pull the pin that is in the wheel and put it in the outer hole, leaving the wheel inward. This will make it easier to turn, however when blowing snow it will have a tendency to turn on you because only one wheel will be driving it.


----------

